# Newest Addition, 6/21



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The little guy has settled in nicely but is still getting used to the strong lights I put over the tank to take pictures. It's eating well on freeze dried krill and will be switched over to frozen foods soon. Right now the only other tank inhabitants are a small Black Ghost and L114. You can see the mesh cover we used to keep the little guy in...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

wat species of arrowana? im loving the black and yellow stripes qquite excellent!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's a black arowana.

Beautiful, Draco!









Your specimens are always in great shape!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

con man said:


> wat species of arrowana? im loving the black and yellow stripes qquite excellent!


It is a juvenile Black Arowana, Osteoglossum ferreirai. Unfortunately the colors will not stay like that. The "penguin coat" will eventually morph itself into a blue-based background with blue/indigo fins edged in orange. As you can see, the indigo is already becoming apparent.

You may have seen pics of my adult-colored Black:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

another piece for your sweet collection


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks awsome


----------

